# The Wold According To Shiloh



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Well Shiloh is now a little over 17 weeks old. He has been with us six weeks today. We are having some problems adjusting to how he has completely taken our lives over. I am home all day and he is with me the majority of the day except for when I shower and get ready. That is approximately 7 am-3 pm. He is a saint during that time- we play, he listens, no problems.

The problems start after my husband and son come home. He turns into a different dog upon their arrival. They spend some time with him when they come home playing with him and giving attention. As soon as they stop he becomes obnoxious barking, biting, whining, pacing, etc. My son and I have to do his homework with the dog carrying on in the background. Mind you this is after about ten hours of freedom and attention! He carries on through our dinner as well.

My poor husband doesn't get enough sleep because the dog is waking him up every two-three hours to play. W have tried completely crating him and giving him the entire kitchen with the crate door open and his toys and a play rug with the same result. He knows if he carries on enough my husband will give in. This is a man who has to wake up at 5 am so his sleep is important. He also snores like crazy and sleeps on the couch fifty percent of the time so the dog knows he is a few feet away most of the time.

We feel we devote all waking time and sleeping time is off limits. Everyone needs a break and time to rest.I feel he is very fortunate to have so much time per day with his people but even that doesn't seem to be enough.


We love this dog but we haven't had a moment's peace as a family or a couple in six weeks time. We race through our grocery trips and bypass eating out even on my birthday because we are afraid he is barking his head off and disturbing the neighbors in our short absence. 

As I said he is a joy when it is just us two, but the dynamics is horrible when everyone is home. My husband and I have also got into disagreements about how he needs to stand his ground more about the night time play sessions and not give in. Shiloh obeys me but not anyone else. Its no wonder as neither of us have gotten more than six hours sleep since he arrived. Any similar experiences or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What about taking him to puppy obediance classes or maybe a doggy day care to socialize with other puppies?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Four months old is still quite a baby. Do you have a crate or pen for him to go to
when you are busy or have to go out? He may need time outs as he may be over-stimulated
and CANNOT behave on his own. You might try having your husband and kiddo refrain
from playing with him until after dinner. Be sure he settles down before it's your bedtime.
Sometimes they need to wind down.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I was just typing and lost it--UGH!!!! Anyway, maybe he needs more structure/routine in the evening? Some time a while before bedtime to clue him in that it's time to unwind. Ollie knows now that when I sit on the couch or go online, about an hour before my bedtime, it's his que that he will get his bully stick to chew for a while, then I take him potty and when I go upstairs, he stays downstairs in his crate and he knows party is over. But by then he is tired and usually goes in his crate in the kitchen by then anyway. What is shiloh's sleeping arrangement? Bedtime should be the same every night until he catches on--example--putting him in the kitchen, playing some soft music (I give Ollie one of my t-shirts) then a "good-night" and lights out. Same every night. Don't respond to barks, etc. Or, if you prefer him in your room, make a similar routine. 

You may already be doing all that already!! 3-4 months is still SUCH a little puppy. It does seem, initially, that they'll never settle down and find their groove, but they do. But like a newborn skin kid those first few months certainly are a blur. I recall you saying a few times how he has been potty trained only after a few days of having him with you so he sounds like a smart guy. Consider yourself lucky that you are not dealing with routine AND potty issues too!!  Honestly, I think things will settle out in time. It just takes time. I was there not too long ago!! Hang in there!!! :grouphug:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks ladies..you cheered me up today I'll tell ya. I think most of it is probably some jealousy when he is not the center of attention and the puppy stages you were telling me about last week, camfan. I think maybe he is overstimulated too. I will try to establish more quiet times form him into the routine during the day and actually leave the house more. You all bring up very good points. I guess its alot of testing the limits and maybe needing more time out. Right now when he acts up we have been ignoring the behavior like we don't hear a thing. 

Yes he is entirely potty trained and we have no problems with that and as far as obedience he's very good with that too as long as you have a treat in your hand....lol He sits, stays, gives paw, come, and roll over. You know the more I think about it, it may be he's too smart... :smrofl: ...he's certainly got us trained.

I guess this is all just power for the course...thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## max (Jun 30, 2007)

Maybe if he went for a walk (30-45min) before bed time to tire him out. Emma been a good puppy, she six months old now and at bed time 10ish she out for the nite, but I have noticed if she does not get her walk during the day she is abit of a terror from 8-9pm. She just has to much energy.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> Maybe if he went for a walk (30-45min) before bed time to tire him out. Emma been a good puppy, she six months old now and at bed time 10ish she out for the nite, but I have noticed if she does not get her walk during the day she is abit of a terror from 8-9pm. She just has to much energy.[/B]


Thanks for the great idea. I was actually talking to my husband about this the other night. We are waiting for his last shot and neuter before we take him outside our yard. Meanwhile we are doing all we can to tucker his little butt out....lol


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Maybe if he went for a walk (30-45min) before bed time to tire him out. Emma been a good puppy, she six months old now and at bed time 10ish she out for the nite, but I have noticed if she does not get her walk during the day she is abit of a terror from 8-9pm. She just has to much energy.[/B]


Yes! Ollie has always been that way too. Since he was around 5 mos or so I've been taking him on regular walks after dinner. He lives for them now. If he doesn't get them there is heck to pay, lol.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Do you have a cover for his crate, like a blanket or something to cover it with when he is supposed to be quiet? Josie learned early on that when her crate is covered, she needs to be quiet. I reinforced this by letting her be in the same room as I was (with her in her crate) as long as she is quiet. If she carried on, I would carry her crate, with her inside, downstairs in the basement. I would not talk at all to her while I did this. She only had to be "banished" twice before she learned that she needs to be quiet in her crate.

Just an idea. It worked for us, but may not be right for everyone. Good luck with Shiloh! 

Josie says: When mommy closes the curtains of my crate, I know I gotta settle down.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I'm laughing because this sounds so typical of an owner that has had a mature, older furbaby that has gone to the Bridge and THEN gets a puppy. It's been a long time since there was a puppy in the household, and since your last puppy, you have aged and probably don't have as much patience either.

So I'm laughing because most of us have gone through this at some time in our lives.

When I was breeding and showing Lhasas, I often had these types of discussions with prospective owners and encourage them to consider an older dog (1-2 years of age).

Structure, training and routine is the key -- but mostly, things will settle down as the puppy ages and matures. I was ready to throw Tilly "out with the bath water" so to speak at 17 weeks. Lacie is such a little Lady and Princess and doesn't really do anything bad. But then I thought back about her behavior until she was between 6-9 months old, I remembered that she wasn't always such an angel. :innocent: 

We've had Tilly a year now (she's 14 months old) and she's no longer the "problem child" of the household. There were days I came home from the office and thought, "don't let me kill her" because of what she had gotten into during the day (even though hubby was home). But we got through her puppyhood and now she's a good girl too. She's still a bundle of energy compared to Lacie, but she's fine. We play, Lacie and Tilly play, Nellie (the black lab) and Tilly play and then Tilly rests. 

Part of the change was due to training but a lot of it was due to time -- just like babies and toddlers -- puppies grow up (too quickly, imo) and their behavior matures.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I think this sassy testing stage is just harder to accept when the pup is an angel in the earlier weeks but I keep telling myself this too shall pass. Its been better the last few days...maybe he caught me posting here and read it....LMAO :smrofl:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I know it is going to get better for you. Sounds like Shiloh is testing the waters. I also use a crate and I cover the top and sides with a towel or dark pillowcase. I don't cover the front. I have had very good success putting the dog crate right next to the bed so that the puppy can see me. At night when she cries, try wiggling your fingers in the crate door and letting her sniff you. You may even have to leave your fingers in there for comfort. Say qiuetly, but firmly, "Quiet!" I know it is hard, but if she doesn't need to potty then she does need to learn to stay quiet. I've had no trouble with mine if they can just see me and be close to me. It could even mean putting the crate in the bed with you for a few nights. If she still needs to go out at night to potty, try carrying her out (don't let her walk), put her down to potty but don't talk or play with her, other than to praise her when she potties. Then carry her back to the crate, put her in, and get back in the bed. This has worked for me, and I don't feel like I have had to be mean or let the dogs cry. They've settled down very nicely. Maybe it'll work for you......


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> I know it is going to get better for you. Sounds like Shiloh is testing the waters. I also use a crate and I cover the top and sides with a towel or dark pillowcase. I don't cover the front. I have had very good success putting the dog crate right next to the bed so that the puppy can see me. At night when she cries, try wiggling your fingers in the crate door and letting her sniff you. You may even have to leave your fingers in there for comfort. Say qiuetly, but firmly, "Quiet!" I know it is hard, but if she doesn't need to potty then she does need to learn to stay quiet. I've had no trouble with mine if they can just see me and be close to me. It could even mean putting the crate in the bed with you for a few nights. If she still needs to go out at night to potty, try carrying her out (don't let her walk), put her down to potty but don't talk or play with her, other than to praise her when she potties. Then carry her back to the crate, put her in, and get back in the bed. This has worked for me, and I don't feel like I have had to be mean or let the dogs cry. They've settled down very nicely. Maybe it'll work for you......[/B]



Thank you so much for he encouragement and words of wisdom. Whe he starts acting out I am going to put him in his cage for short time outs. If he wakes my husband up at night he is taking him outside only and no play sessions. Suddenly after 3 days of this he is only waking up one time at about 4 am to go potty.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=432065
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry - I just realized that I referred to Shiloh as a SHE in my entire post. I apologize!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, it sounds like you're getting into more of a routine. :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Shiloh's just going through his "being a twit" stage (as my hubby says). But at 15 months -- Tilly is still a Twit (Tilly the Twit) at times. :HistericalSmiley: 

Puppies just want to have FUN. :smpullhair: And, of course, what's fun to them isn't always so much fun to us.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

I am sooooo glad I read this thread. I've never owned a puppy or a dog, and I thought I was losing my sanity. Around 2 or 3pm during the week, I would start to feel anxious. Why? Cause I was about to go home to my lil monster, aka...DAMIEN. 

Reading this thread made me realize that I'm not alone, and it's very comforting. Parker (Damien) has so much energy that I wonder if he'll ever settle down. Oh believe me, there have been times when I've thought about tossing him out with the bath water. But he's my baby and I love him. Plus he's come a long way.

I think sticking to a routine and training does help. I have put a lot of time, energy, sweat, and stress training him that I hope it all works out in the end...a well adjusted and well mannered adult dog. I do think that he's gotten better at calming himself down from when I first got him. We puppy owners just need to hang in there.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> I am sooooo glad I read this thread. I've never owned a puppy or a dog, and I thought I was losing my sanity. Around 2 or 3pm during the week, I would start to feel anxious. Why? Cause I was about to go home to my lil monster, aka...DAMIEN.
> 
> Reading this thread made me realize that I'm not alone, and it's very comforting. Parker (Damien) has so much energy that I wonder if he'll ever settle down. Oh believe me, there have been times when I've thought about tossing him out with the bath water. But he's my baby and I love him. Plus he's come a long way.
> 
> I think sticking to a routine and training does help. I have put a lot of time, energy, sweat, and stress training him that I hope it all works out in the end...a well adjusted and well mannered adult dog. I do think that he's gotten better at calming himself down from when I first got him. We puppy owners just need to hang in there.[/B]


Yes its very comforting to come in here and find threads that either adress your concerns or give you sound advice. Even if a new thread is started and the question has been asked forty two million times the long standing members never get tired of helping out us new puppy owners. I for one am grateful to everyone who responded to this thead and all the many other threads of value in here. These are things and reassuring you just cannot get in any book or sometimes even from a vet. Thank you all and I am convinced Shiloh has read this thread because the last week he has been alot better. Shortly after we layed down the law he adjusted his behavior when we are together as a family. Great improvement and hopefully even better when we can start talking him for walks soon.


----------



## jacksonsmomma (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad your son has been shown who is the boss.  I swear all puppies go thru the period of testing their parents to see just how much they can get away with. And like human kids - I think they are so relieved when they finally have routines, rules, and someone who can be the authoritarian. yup - Jackson would whine at nite time - and not want to settle down - but I found that a cover over his crate - and also a firm Nigh Nigh baby does the trick. The other week we kinda slid backwards a bit - . I woke up to his crying as though his life were ending - and I took him out of his crate and put him on the puppy pad. He got the message that if he got out of the crate it was to go potty. So now it's bed at Midnight...Up for a potty break at 4:00AM then back to bed - then up for the day at 6:30AM. Whenever I'm tempted to NOT do the crate for the evening - I remember that the routine is stable to Jackson - and with out it insanity happens. lol. 

Jackson is really young. but he has been crate trained at night now for the past 2 weeks. He lets me know when he needs to go potty - and although he would prefer to play all nite - he knows when the blanket gets put on his crate it's time for at least ONE of us to settle down and go to bed. 

Speaking of which... *yawn*  

Kari & Jackson


----------

